# Depersonalization or hypothyroidism



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

*Hi everyone,*

*I really wanted to share this with you all, because I think its REALLY important that you all get your thyroids tested. I want you all to know, I joined this forum thinking I was going completely crazy. I had a very comprehensive bit of blood work done which revealed I have hypothyroidism. Hypothyroidism is a disorder where your thyyroid does not make enough of a certain hormone. I had gone to a psychotherapist who told me I had an anxiety disorder, so I was about to start anit anxiety pills. I decided to try and rule out any physical problem first and I am so glad I did! I am telling you all this because the symptoms of hypothyroidism MIMIC depersonalization COMPLETELY. Finding this out saved my life, so if you have this issue, I want to share so you too can know! Do you have these symptoms?*

*BRAIN FOG*

*FEELING DETACHED*

*DIZZY*

*OUT OF IT*

*FEELING EMOTIONLESS*

*HIGHTENED ANXIETY *

*WIERD DEPTH PERCEPTION*

*LIGHT SENSITVITY*

*EXHAUSTION*

*DISINTEREST IN ACTIVITIES*

*INABILITY TO CONCENTRATE *

*FORGETFULLNESS*

*UNEXPLAINED DEPRESSION AND RANDOM SADNESS*

*THE LIST GOES ON*

*Please please ask your doc to test your TSH, free T4 and T3... VERY IMPORTANT - also, there are contreversies about ranges for these, so you need to do a lot of research about this to make sure you are not hypo or subclinical hypo.*

*Please give yourself this gift,*

*again it SAVED MY LIFE*

*antidepressants make it worse/*

*please message me if you have questions.*

*Bless you all.*


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

*So you know, if you DO have hypothyroid, there is a pill you can take every day that will make you feel all better *


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Already had thyroid levels checked... UNFORTUNATELY (is this okay to say?) everything was fine.. dammit.*


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

*hi,*

*I would strongly urge you to go to this site and post your levels http://www.dailystrength.org/c/Hypothyroidism/support-group. 99% of non- endochronologist docs and endo docs are not aware of the new levels (yes believe it) and misdiagnose people every day! Please put your levels, reference ranges and include your SYMPTOMS. do not rule this out yet! Thanks x*


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to have low thyroid levels, and I take meds everyday and now they are fine, but I still got dp. (I got dp a few months after I was treated for hypothyroid tho).


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

In my humble opinion, you do not have DP you have an under treated hypothyroid! Even if your levels are better - you may still need a dosage increase, or even additional thyroid medication- just because you have meds doesnt mean you are optimally treated.. I am urging you because I have done a TON of research about hypo thyrpoid and learned that 90% of patients are undertreated, or not treated at all.. please go to that site I posted the link to and ask questions, and also there is a site called thyroid sexy on facebook and its so informative.. google Mary Shomon and read her articles and post your levels including reference ranges in the Hypothyroid support group  what if this was solvable with just a dosage increase! Can you imagine what it would do for your life? Anti depressants and anti anxiety meds deteriorate your thyroid..

thansk for listening


----------



## JMarie (Oct 20, 2013)

What is the med you are taking? Synthroid/levothyroxine? I think my DR is mostly caused by Paxil withdrawal, but I was worried a thyroid problem might be contributing to it. I had my thyroid tested a few times this year and my TSH seems to swing wildly from normal to abnormal. My Free T4 was in the good range, but my Free T3 was in the lower end of the range. I've been to all those thyroid sites, etc. I have a feeling my body might not be converting T4 to T3 well enough, in which case Synthroid might make things worse since it's a T4 only drug. Anyway, how soon after taking the med did you see results with your DP/DR?


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

I take exactly 25 mcg of levothyroxine, and it works for me. It took about 10 weeks for the hormone to get into my blood stream, and for the feeling of 'depersonalization' to subside. I tell you though, it was worth every second to wait. Now, synthroid works for me, however, I know for fact it DOES NOT work for most people! There are tons of people who need help converting the T4, and some people thrive so much more on the natural thyroid meds, the dissected thyroid... so, its really important to be incredibly adement about your treatment.. walk into your endochronologist with a huge amount of questions, and get all your facts straight so you can clearly call their bullshit. I truly feel like most of the experiences of DP I have read (with the acception of some that are really and truly straight up anxiety and mental detachment) are thyroid related. Your thyroid, if untreated, can DESTROY your life. and the MORE antidpressents you take, the more you are feeding a beast and not treating the simple condition you have. I am so so passionate about this, because I almost let my health take A BOMB into the ground by not getting my thyroid tested! I am deeply thankful I did it.. there are so many thing that also go along with curing the DP of thyroid.. such as taking vitamin D, E and B12 every day.. cutting out caffeine, cutting back on drinking and avoiding sugar and gluten. This helped my brain fog/detachment SO much. Please come to this site, and post your labs!! PLease! http://www.dailystrength.org/c/Hypothyroidism/support-group JMARIE- are you taking levo? How long if so, it takes a LOOOOONG time to feel normal again -

much love


----------



## JMarie (Oct 20, 2013)

No, I am not taking Levothyroxine at the moment. I have a prescription, but was always afraid to take it. Now that my last TSH test came out "normal" the doc says I don't need it. I was afraid of taking it because I heard it can make your anxiety much worse if you have low ferritin and low Vitamin D, both of which I have. I am taking iron supplements, but unfortunately cannot tolerate Vitamin D supplements as they make my anxiety and insomnia worse. My dumb doctors believe you should ONLY go by the TSH, which from everything I have read is total bull. Thankfully, I have an appt. with an endo in March. I'm not expecting much, but it's at least something for right now. Glad the levo works for you.


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

I am so glad you have an endo your going to see! Hopefully they are keeping up with the times, because the new TSH standard is .03-3 - where do you fall???? you should go to this site and post your labs, honestly, and you will have a whole new perspective! http://www.dailystrength.org/c/Hypothyroidism/support-group

would you mind telling me what your TSH was?? The TSH is a poor deteminate for whether or not you are hypo.. I would also like to mention I started 25 mcg of levo when my thyroid was 'normal' I was only at 2.75 (originally I was 4.75 but it went down) and it made me feel so much better. and my anxiety went away! How much was perscribed for you?? there are also natural thyroid meds that are really great for people too!


----------



## some_dewg (9 mo ago)

QUIETTHEMIND said:


> *Hi everyone,
> 
> I really wanted to share this with you all, because I think its REALLY important that you all get your thyroids tested. I want you all to know, I joined this forum thinking I was going completely crazy. I had a very comprehensive bit of blood work done which revealed I have hypothyroidism. Hypothyroidism is a disorder where your thyyroid does not make enough of a certain hormone. I had gone to a psychotherapist who told me I had an anxiety disorder, so I was about to start anit anxiety pills. I decided to try and rule out any physical problem first and I am so glad I did! I am telling you all this because the symptoms of hypothyroidism MIMIC depersonalization COMPLETELY. Finding this out saved my life, so if you have this issue, I want to share so you too can know! Do you have these symptoms?
> 
> ...


Hi. Just saw your post. Joining in to warn people that in my case treatment of my hypothyroidism 14 years ago started hand-in-hand with my DR symptoms. Can't tell the exact time point but it was around the same time. Hard to tell if there is a correlation but treating my hypo definitely didn't help at all. Gone through 50-100 ug/day. Still going through DR for all these years.
Glad for you it was merely hypothyroidism.
Cheers!


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

leminaseri said:


> okay was willst du schwuchtel jetzt damit sagen? denkst du dass die behandlung deiner schilddrüse ein mikriges selbstbewusstsein kompensiert?


Perhaps he is tdx?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Peter said:


> Perhaps he is tdx?


he is tdx please ban him


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

leminaseri said:


> he is tdx please ban him


Who do you mean? Me yet another time or some_dewg? Or maybe both?

Another question: Why do you call someone a "faggot" (translation of the highly derogatory term "Schwuchtel" for gay men) who tells people about his derealization having started during treatment of his hypothyroidism?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thyroid was one of the first things I had checked out when I was a kid. Unfortunately, I’m in normal range. Wish whatever I had were that easy to diagnose and treat


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> okay was willst du schwuchtel jetzt damit sagen? denkst du dass die behandlung deiner schilddrüse ein mikriges selbstbewusstsein kompensiert?


It's weird that you seem to assume you are the only one who knows german here. My german isn't perfect but I still know basic homophobic insults.
Oh and did you know that temporal lobe seizures also caused DPDR episodes? DPDR is just a reaction that can be triggered. The fact that anxiety or lack of self-confidence can trigger it doesn't mean they are the only possible cause. Like your heart can beat faster when you are anxious but also when you are just running. And if someone tells their occasinal fast heartbeat was caused by running they are not necessarily part of a big homosexual conspiracy aimed at distracting the world from the true cause of fast heartbeats.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

Trith said:


> It's weird that you seem to assume you are the only one who knows german here. My german isn't perfect but I still know basic homophobic insults.
> Oh and did you know that temporal lobe seizures also caused DPDR episodes? DPDR is just a reaction that can be triggered. The fact that anxiety or lack of self-confidence can trigger it doesn't mean they are the only possible cause. Like your heart can beat faster when you are anxious but also when you are just running. And if someone tells their occasinal fast heartbeat was caused by running they are not necessarily part of a big homosexual conspiracy aimed at distracting the world from the true cause of fast heartbeats.


I don't think that Lemi put any real thought into his post. He just needed a meat punching bag. There was nothing personal behind this, some_dewg is pretty much interchangeable. He needs to vent his frustrations over the horrifying and often inescapable pain most of us are subjected to against our will. I think that's understandable and so I would not take this too seriously, although I generally wonder why he has so much hate for homosexuality.

The association between hypothyroidism and depersonalization would be worth to look into. Hypothyroidism can cause a lot of problems and I would not be surprised if depersonalization was one of them.


----------



## tete011809 (7 mo ago)

KevinSmith14 said:


> *Already had thyroid levels checked... UNFORTUNATELY (is this okay to say?) everything was fine.. dammit.*


Did you have them check your tpo? My tsh was just right and my tpo was at 2784 which made it hashimoto's.


----------

